# Cat started weeing on the floor???



## StuNo1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi folks,

One of our cats has been weeing on the kitchen floor recently (last 3 days) and he has never done this before.

He is almost 4, has a litter tray indoors and obviously can go outside as well. 

It is not a copper colour, it is normal wee. 

Any ideas what this could be?

Stu


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A common reason for not using the litter tray is a urinary tract infection. 
A common reason for not going outside to wee is fear of something - possibly another cat in the garden.
First of all I'd get your cat checked for any infection and if that's not the case start looking for what could be causing his stress.
You also need to clean the area he's wee'd on very throughly with a biological detergent or he will still smell it and use the same place.
Good luck - hope you get the problem sorted quickly


----------



## StuNo1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheers. We have sureflap but one cat has worked out a way around it! However this has been the case for a few months now so i doubt it is stress . 

Unfortunately that means it may be an infection. 

Cheers for the reply.

Stu


----------



## StuNo1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I won't be able to get to a vet for atleast 3-4 days. Will this hamr my cat? If so what are my options if any?

Stu


----------



## coaches pets (Mar 10, 2011)

Is he drinking plenty of water? 

It's a shame if it's gonna take 2 or 3 days to get a vets, your cat'll be in pain if it's a UTI. 

Do you have him on dried food? Putting down wet will force him to take on more water which might ease it if it's a UTI/cystitis. The copper colour of the urine would be make me think it's something medical because it means there's blood in his urine. 

Has anyting else in your household changed recently?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Stu,

Is it a generous amount of wee or tiny little bits?


----------



## StuNo1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shame is not the word!

We have a waterfountain and a bowl, it is a fair bit of wee each time.

Stu


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Could you ring your vet for some advice? They may be able to suggest something before seeing him. In any case I'd make an appointment for as soon as you can.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe that as long as his wee is normal in colour and quite sizeable puddles there should not be quite as much to worry about. Have you caught him in the act of weeing? If so, does it take him a bit of time to produce the wee or is it flowing out like a waterfall? 

If it is the latter this suggests that any infection he 'may' have is not yet too severe. If he keeps going back to the 'spot' a lot within a very short period of time, and is having trouble doing the business, that would certainly be a greater cause for concern & I'd be bitchin' at the vet to get me a quicker appt.

If I may also suggest cleaning the floor very thoroughly - not everyone likes using bleach so a possible alternative is Milton - the stuff that baby bottles get steralised in. The smell is much less offensive and it does the job very well but without being as nasty as bleach.

Also, have you changed the type of litter you use recently? Maybe had to get a different brand as the usual was out of stock? 

There could be quite a few options here and it's a case of elimination to get to the actual reason.


----------



## StuNo1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheers for the replys.

Changed the litter but that was a few months ago now. 

The biggest issue is that we have 2 cats and we dont know which one it is! 

Our vet is open until 7 so booked in for Thursday :0) Will take them both down for a check up.

Stu


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Bleach will not get rid of the scent on the floor, in fact, it is more likely to attract a cat back to that spot since bleach contains ammonia as does urine. I know breeders who use bleach in their litter trays because whilst it disinfects it also attracts the cats back to using the litter trays.

You have to use a biological detergent to get rid of the smell of urine because the enzymes in the biological detergent will eat the odour producing bacteria. It is then a good idea after applying the detergent to wipe or spray the area with some type of spirit like surgical spirit which further eliminates any odours that might attract a cat back to that area.

The reasons for a cat urinating outside of its litter tray can, as others have said, be caused by infection, which needs to be checked out asap because the cat is suffering if it has an infection, or stress which can be induced by a cat invading your cats territory, another cat in the household threatening or attacking your cat or over-crowding in which animals are marking territory to tell other cats in the household: this is mine so paws off or simply just making themselves feel secure in their environment. In which case, for some cats, getting a plug-in Feliway might help to reduce stress. 

On the other hand, if it is immediately outside the litter tray, your cat may just have bad aim, after all, if he is a boy, he may be like males of the human variety, aim is not always one of their strong points.:tongue_smilie: One of my cats used to stick his head in the litter tray, stand on the opening and pee and poo just outside of it. He would then proceed to try and cover it up by scatching around inside the litter tray. There was absolutely nothing wrong with him, got him checked at the vets and everything, it was just his way. Like I said: a boy. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

If you do take them to the vets and nothing medical is found then it could be behavioural. Has anything changed in their environment? Cats have also been found to detect illness and biological/hormonal changes in humans so perhaps a health check up for yourself or even a pregnancy test for any females in the house.


----------

